# Hebron, OH - Blizzard speed wing skid steer



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Blizzard speed wing. Great shape. Used very little.

$3500


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Can u post pic of controller on that 
And do u have a way to load


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry also zip


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes. 43056. It doesn’t hook to electric, all just in your joystick on hydraulics.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

How do u control wings then 
My other one I have a joystick for wings


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It’s a Speedwing. All automatic as you change the angle of the plow.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh like a prodigy 
Thanks 
Thought it was hydro like the plows


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

$3000.00 this is a good deal guys. Great shape. Come get it.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Steal for sure.


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## ASC (Jan 20, 2019)

Is this an 8ft plow?


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

It was 8’7” but I sold it this week. Thanks


----------

